# Do You Say "O My Gosh"?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 30, 2018)

It seems that saying "o my gosh" is a very common expression used in the church. To me, it seems too close to blasphemy. Almost like "just change the last letter of God to make it sound a little different, then you can use it in any unholy way you want." As well, I don't really see the point in always using reactional statements. I admire people more it seems when they can keep calm and quiet under any circumstances, and don't feel the need to blurt something out. Is this rational thinking? 

I ask because our two year old son heard it last night and he's been saying it today.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Mar 30, 2018)

No. 3rd commandment. My four year old doesn’t use it, either.

We just say directly that something surprises us, if it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 30, 2018)

It is a "minced oath". I no longer use them.


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2018)

A pet peeve of mine, particularly when I run across it and its brethren on PB. 

I much more tolerant of vulgarities. 

I likely would make an issue of it if I heard it at church.


----------



## timfost (Mar 30, 2018)

We don't use it for reasons already mentioned, but I would also want to be careful not to accuse someone of breaking the third commandment absolutely if they did. I think this one is better dealt with in terms of keeping away from the appearance of evil. Certainly if someone uses it as a conscious substitute for blasphemy-- to take off the "hard edge"-- then we have an issue, but we should be slow to accuse since our perspective is of one who cannot infallibly know another's heart.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Mar 30, 2018)

timfost said:


> We don't use it for reasons already mentioned, but I would also want to be careful not to accuse someone of breaking the third commandment absolutely if they did. I think this one is better dealt with in terms of keeping away from the appearance of evil. Certainly if someone uses it as a conscious substitute for blasphemy-- to take off the "hard edge"-- then we have an issue, but we should be slow to accuse since our perspective is of one who cannot infallibly know another's heart.



Q/A: 113/114. I don’t need to accuse anyone. If they’re violating it, they’re guilty. I only say something to someone if it’s according to my several relations and place and calling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2018)

timfost said:


> I would also want to be careful not to accuse someone of breaking the third commandment absolutely if they did.



As a liberal might say, "make it a teachable moment"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hammondjones (Mar 30, 2018)

Not permitted in my house.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2018)

I think it's wrong to say that "gosh" is one of God's names. He never said it was and for us to claim that it is is unlawful for us to do. If someone doesn't want to say the word or have their children say it because they just don't like the word, that's something completely different. But no one is allowed to ascribe a "name" to God when he hasn't done so himself.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 30, 2018)

timfost said:


> We don't use it for reasons already mentioned, but I would also want to be careful not to accuse someone of breaking the third commandment absolutely if they did. I think this one is better dealt with in terms of keeping away from the appearance of evil. Certainly if someone uses it as a conscious substitute for blasphemy-- to take off the "hard edge"-- then we have an issue, but we should be slow to accuse since our perspective is of one who cannot infallibly know another's heart.


Good thought Tim. Would you say it would be wrong for someone to use profanity or God's real English name in an unholy way if they did not mean it in the context that they say it? So, if my son said "what the hel*", but didn't understand it, would it still be wrong?


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 30, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> I think it's wrong to say that "gosh" is one of God's names. He never said it was and for us to claim that it is is unlawful for us to do. If someone doesn't want to say the word or have their children say it because they just don't like the word, that's something completely different. But no one is allowed to ascribe a "name" to God when he hasn't done so himself.


I see your point Sarah, but wouldn't you agree that God never said His name was "God" either? English wasn't the language of communication in biblical times. Don't we have to draw the line somewhere?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> I think it's wrong to say that "gosh" is one of God's names.



"A *minced oath* is a euphemistic expression formed by misspelling, mispronouncing, or replacing a part of a profane, blasphemous, or taboo term to reduce the original term's objectionable characteristics. Some examples include "gosh" (for _God_),[1] "darn" (for _damn_)[_citation needed_], "heck" (for _hell_),[2] and "fudge" (for ..."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minced_oath

Although I think I like what the Urban Dictionary has to say a little bit better:

"Pretty much the wimpy way of saying ...."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I see your point Sarah, but wouldn't you agree that God never said His name was "God" either? English wasn't the language of communication in biblical times. Don't we have to draw the line somewhere?



If you don't believe the term "God" shouldn't be used in vain, why do you have a hard time with people using the term "gosh"? I guess I don't see your point.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2018)

Edward said:


> "A *minced oath* is a euphemistic expression formed by misspelling, mispronouncing, or replacing a part of a profane, blasphemous, or taboo term to reduce the original term's objectionable characteristics. Some examples include "gosh" (for _God_),[1] "darn" (for _damn_)[_citation needed_], "heck" (for _hell_),[2] and "fudge" (for ..."
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minced_oath
> 
> Although I think I like what the Urban Dictionary has to say a little bit better:
> ...



This doesn't change my mind about ascribing words to God as being his name that he hasn't ascribed to himself. The Bible would have to give that instruction to us not Webster.


----------



## TheOldCourse (Mar 30, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> This doesn't change my mind about ascribing words to God as being his name that he hasn't ascribed to himself. The Bible would have to give that instruction to us not Webster.



No one is saying that "gosh" is a name of God. What people are saying is that "gosh" is being used _in the place of the name of God_ and as such is still an irreverent oath.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 30, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> If you don't believe the term "God" shouldn't be used in vain, why do you have a hard time with people using the term "gosh"? I guess I don't see your point.


Lol, my point is that the word "God" to us does actually mean "God", so using the word "gosh" is basically the same thing as saying "God." If someone says "o my garchuga", I would have no idea what that meant, but when someone says "o my gosh", it is very clear what that word is intended to mean.


----------



## hammondjones (Mar 30, 2018)

At the very least it is a bad habit, and language habits are hard to break. So for my kids, I'd like to spare them that. We also don't say gee(z). They serve no purpose but to skirt the 3rd C.

Granted, sin is a matter of the heart, and when kids parrot something back I don't think that makes it per se sin. But it is a teaching moment, too.


----------



## Beezer (Mar 30, 2018)

For those who object to "oh my gosh", would "oh my goodness" fall in the same category? Where I live this is a common expression. Though I've always realized it's a replacement phrase it never really gave me cause for pause when hearing it.


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 30, 2018)

Just say "Blimey!" or "By Jingo!"

Problem solved.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Lol, my point is that the word "God" to us does actually mean "God", so using the word "gosh" is basically the same thing as saying "God." If someone says "o my garchuga", I would have no idea what that meant, but when someone says "o my gosh", it is very clear what that word is intended to mean.



It doesn't matter what you intend for God's name to be. If he has not ascribed a certain name to himself you are not allowed to ascribe it to him. If anyone feels they shouldn't say, "Oh my gosh" then they shouldn't. But they also should not go around saying others are not allowed to say it because "it basically is God's name". That is wrong to do.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2018)

TheOldCourse said:


> No one is saying that "gosh" is a name of God. What people are saying is that "gosh" is being used _in the place of the name of God_ and as such is still an irreverent oath.



How is gosh a irreverent oath if it is not God's name? Did the Bible give you this instruction or did man? The commandment is, "Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain". It doesn't go on to say, "Or any other name that sort of sounds like my name or that you might feel is my name.". I'm not trying to be cheeky or to try and get away with saying, "Oh my gosh".....I think it sounds stupid. What I'm trying to avoid is people ascribing names to God that he hasn't ascribe to himself. I find that to be a blasphemous act.


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 30, 2018)

I say oh my goodness, never gosh.


----------



## jw (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2018)

Josh, I can't but help thinking this cat has the same look on its face that you do. Makes me laugh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 30, 2018)

Those are not any better solutions in my opinion. The Lord said to make our yes be yes and our no be no; so maybe "oh no". 


Tom Hart said:


> Just say "Blimey!" or "By Jingo!"
> 
> Problem solved.



I don't know about wimpy, it's trying to accomplish the same sin by plastering it over with some seeming 'this is more righteous.' It's not. And so, which is worse?


Edward said:


> "Pretty much the wimpy way of saying ...."


----------



## timfost (Mar 30, 2018)

Ryan J. Ross said:


> Q/A: 113/114. I don’t need to accuse anyone. If they’re violating it, they’re guilty. I only say something to someone if it’s according to my several relations and place and calling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think this only applies concretely if they use God's name. Since God never refers to Himself as "gosh," we should be careful to accuse someone of breaking the 3rd commandment since it is not clear if the desire was to use God's name.

If they use it because it's the closest thing they can say to "God," then I would want to gently confront with the 10th commandment alongside the 3rd.

Does this make sense?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## richardnz (Mar 30, 2018)

Some things seem to be getting mixed up in this discussion. The Bible and the Confessions clearly teach that when making serious affirmations of truth, a lawful oath, calling upon God as witness, we should not try and be sneaky and swear by something approximating God, for example by the temple, as the Pharisees did. This is the classic “minced oath”. It is a mockery of a lawful oath. It would be better to let your yea be yea than to proffer such meaningless oaths.

The other kind, the modern dictionary or Wikipedia definition, of a minced oath is an exclamation that is probably a euphemism for a stronger coarse or blasphemous word. I say “probably” because in some cases the connection between the supposed euphemism and the original word is so tenuous that a qualification in etymology would be necessary to be able to give weight to some of these supposed connections. Whether it is right to use these euphemisms should involve considerations different to that of the classic minced oath.

It seems that the meaning of a “minced oath” in popular culture has changed over time such that the dictionary definition concerns words that are not even oaths at all. We should not let the dictionary control the meaning of Biblical concepts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2018)

timfost said:


> I think this only applies concretely if they use God's name. Since God never refers to Himself as "gosh," we should be careful to accuse someone of breaking the 3rd commandment since it is not clear if the desire was to use God's name.
> 
> If they use it because it's the closest thing they can say to "God," then I would want to gently confront with the 10th commandment alongside the 3rd.
> 
> Does this make sense?



yes it does and I completely agree


----------



## Braden (Mar 30, 2018)

If you wouldn't say 'go flunk yourself' you shouldn't apply the same principle to a weightier sin.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 30, 2018)

Who owns a "gosh?" "My gosh" as opposed to "your gosh?" What is a "gosh?" What does "gosh" mean. I think everyone knows...

Or, "oh my!" Oh my...what? Just leaving off your gosh?

Or, "gee willakers."

Or, "my heavens."

Or, a million other possible derrivations.

But the question rests in "derrivations of "what", exactly."

They all lead back to the same place.

Its not always the specific words, but the intention that 1) fuels the idea being presented, and 2) the meaning behind the words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (Mar 30, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Good thought Tim. Would you say it would be wrong for someone to use profanity or God's real English name in an unholy way if they did not mean it in the context that they say it? So, if my son said "what the hel*", but didn't understand it, would it still be wrong?



As a kid, I often said "ge*z." It came as a complete surprise as a young adult that it was a substitute for "Jesus." I stopped saying it after that. 

I'm not sure if it was sinful for me to say that in my ignorance. I simply never made the connection. I'm sensitive to the possibility that others have not made the connection.

As far as translating to English-- God is not bound by language barriers. God's native language is not Hebrew, or Greek. The English rendering of His name is still His name. We should guard our mouths of any unclean thing, whether blasphemous or otherwise.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Mar 30, 2018)

Beezer said:


> For those who object to "oh my gosh", would "oh my goodness" fall in the same category? Where I live this is a common expression. Though I've always realized it's a replacement phrase it never really gave me cause for pause when hearing it.



I’d take issue for the same reason. Also, if one wants to argue that God’s attributes aren’t included in the 3rd, I’d be interested to read that argument.

Aside from the phrase actually making no sense, it’s a euphemism for a very specific statement. It may be cute or common, but it’s no less problematic. If my child said something wrong about God, be it a phrase or a statement, it’s not only a teachable moment; it’s a sin. I try not make gray where black and white exist. It just makes more gray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Mar 31, 2018)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Who owns a "gosh?" "My gosh" as opposed to "your gosh?" What is a "gosh?" What does "gosh" mean. I think everyone knows...
> 
> Or, "oh my!" Oh my...what? Just leaving off your gosh?
> 
> ...



This seems to be verging on a genetic fallacy. The concerns of an minced oath should relate to two primary considerations: the intent behind the words (as you said) primarily and the potential for giving offense secondarily. The etymological derivations of a minced oath only matter insofar as they still have currency in our modern linguistic context. 

As a minced oath moves further from its original form both etymologically and historically, it loses the conscious connection to the original oath that make it sinful. It still is quite obvious what "Oh my gosh" is meant to replace. Others that are further removed I'm less inclined to fault.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 31, 2018)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Those are not any better solutions in my opinion. The Lord said to make our yes be yes and our no be no; so maybe "oh no".



It was a joke. I'm pretty sure that, no matter how much I might promote it, "blimey" is not really going to catch on. (But maybe there's hope for "by Jingo".)

Also, it is news to me that Jesus was teaching against interjections (so long as they are neither expressly positive or negative, apparently).


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 31, 2018)

Braden said:


> If you wouldn't say 'go flunk yourself' you shouldn't apply the same principle to a weightier sin.



Do people say that? Blimey, that's a new one.


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 31, 2018)

A girl in my elementary school was surprised to learn that people were actually saying the name of the Son of God. For years, she said, she thought people were saying "cheeses".


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 31, 2018)

My go-to phrase for the last several years has been: "good night." It's pretty good. You have to get the tone just right, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braden (Mar 31, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> Do people say that? Blimey, that's a new one.


No they don't but they do say frak, come to think of it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cymro (Mar 31, 2018)

As for the photo of the cat, I can only say, Oh Josh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## iainduguid (Mar 31, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> Just say "Blimey!" or "By Jingo!"
> 
> Problem solved.


Are you aware that "Blimey" is an abbreviation of the Cockney "Cor Blimey" ("God blind me!") and therefore another example of the same phenomenon? That does raise the question of whether at some point a "minced oath" becomes so minced that no one realizes it is such any more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 31, 2018)

Cymro said:


> As for the photo of the cat, I can only say, Oh Josh!



ohhh my Josh, I'm so saying this from now on! Hahaha!


----------



## timfost (Mar 31, 2018)

"Joshua" in Greek is "Jesus."

Just sayin'...


----------



## Ben Zartman (Mar 31, 2018)

Beezer said:


> For those who object to "oh my gosh", would "oh my goodness" fall in the same category? Where I live this is a common expression. Though I've always realized it's a replacement phrase it never really gave me cause for pause when hearing it.


When considered logically (logic ruins a lot of fun), "oh my goodness" makes no sense: I have no goodness of my own to invoke. In fact, I have found that invoking things real or imagined doesn't make me a better communicator--the flavor it adds to my speech is less savory than refraining from any expletive and simply saying things with meaning. It has taken a lot of practice to get out of the habit of saying so much as 'me oh my,' but no one seems to think me less intelligent for it--rather, I get funny looks on the rare occasion when I do cram in a 'Land o' Goshen!' for effect.
Sure, I see the use of expletives when rendered speechless but an answer is required, if only to acknowledge that you are not catatonic: in those cases I have used "oh, brother" or "oh boy" or "man" or "dude." But lately I've been leaving those behind in favor of "oh. ah" or "is that so?" Eventually I hope to leave those behind in favor of a raised eyebrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 31, 2018)

*Some miscellaneous thoughts on our speech:*

Death and life are in the power of the tongue, and those who love it (life?) will eat its fruits. (Prov.18:21)​
Does anyone consider the phrase, "Jiminy Cricket" as a euphemism for our Savior's name? Am I right? Or am I being silly?

Boaz as an example of the proper use of the name of God in a greeting - Even in this there must be both a consciousness of what you are saying and sincerity:

Ruth 2:4
And, behold, Boaz came from Beth–lehem, and said unto the reapers, The Lord be with you. And they answered him, The Lord bless thee.​
I found this search result on urbanthesaurus.org.
http://urbanthesaurus.org/synonyms/Jesus Christ

*Consider also that all expressions of disfavor at the Providence of God are also a poor (and sinful) use of speech. This is true even without the use of the euphemisms we have been discussing. Even the innocuous phrase "Oh no!" can be sinful if it displays anger or doubts at the goodness of God. Even the "Oh no's" in life can be of faith.*
Job 13:15
Though he slay me, yet will I trust in him:​
===========

Some reminders from Fisher's Catechism that *all of God's Providences are good*, and for the believer work together for our good, both now and in eternity. (Romans 8:28)

Q. 50. Is this seemingly unequal appearance of providence in this life, any reflection upon the wisdom and righteousness of it?
A. No; for, though good men may be sometimes put to a stand by the outward prosperity of the wicked, and the straits and wants of the godly, as Jeremiah was, chap. 12:1 — “wherefore doth the way of the wicked prosper? wherefore are all they happy that deal very treacherously?” yet, if the enjoyments of the one, and wants of the other, are laid in the balance, it would be found, that a “little that the righteous man hath, is better than the riches of many wicked,” Psalm 37:16.

Q. 51. What is our duty when providence seems to run contrary to the promise?
A. It is to believe the promise, and that providence is running in a direct line to the accomplishment of it, though we cannot see it at the time, as Abraham did, “who against hope believed in hope, and staggered not at the promise of God through unbelief,” Rom. 4:18, 20.

Q. 52. Will not dark providences be opened to the saints some time or other?
A. Yes; for, says Christ, “What I do thou knowest not now, but thou shalt know hereafter,” John 13:7.

Q. 53. When will the mystery of providence be opened to the saints?
A. It shall be fully unveiled at the end of the day, when the mystery of it shall be finished, and all the labyrinths, in which the saints were led, fully unwinded, Rev. 10:6, 7.

Q. 54. What will be the language of the saints, when the whole mystery of providence shall be explained?
A. They will say, “He hath done all things well,” Mark 7:37 — “Not one thing hath failed of all the good things which the Lord spake; — all are come to pass, — not one thing hath failed thereof,” Josh. 23:14.

Q. 55. What improvement ought we to make of this doctrine of providence?
A. To commit our way to the Lord; to “trust also in him, and he shall bring it to pass,” Psalm 37:5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 31, 2018)

iainduguid said:


> Are you aware that "Blimey" is an abbreviation of the Cockney "Cor Blimey" ("God blind me!") and therefore another example of the same phenomenon? That does raise the question of whether at some point a "minced oath" becomes so minced that no one realizes it is such any more.



Well, I've learned something today. It makes me wonder if there are any allowable interjections... By any chance, have you got any background on "crikey"?


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 31, 2018)

Uh-oh. Crikey's no good either.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 31, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> Well, I've learned something today. It makes me wonder if there are any allowable interjections... By any chance, have you got any background on "crikey"?


It may sound weird, but I don't really use them at all. I might say "wow" or "for real", but that's about the extent of it. I'm definitely in the minority though, and I don't think that makes me more righteous than anyone else.


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 31, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> It may sound weird, but I don't really use them at all. I might say "wow" or "for real", but that's about the extent of it. I'm definitely in the minority though, and I don't think that makes me more righteous than anyone else.



Maybe just a little more righteous.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward (Mar 31, 2018)

Beezer said:


> For those who object to "oh my gosh", would "oh my goodness" fall in the same category? Where I live this is a common expression. Though I've always realized it's a replacement phrase it never really gave me cause for pause when hearing it.



"Oh my Goodness" is probably worse than using "Gosh" - think about it.


----------



## Edward (Mar 31, 2018)

richardnz said:


> I say “probably” because in some cases the connection between the supposed euphemism and the original word is so tenuous that a qualification in etymology would be necessary to be able to give weight to some of these supposed connections.





> *gosh (interj.)*
> 
> minced oath, 1757, altered pronunciation of God. Probably via by gosse (mid-16c.). Compare losh! an 18c. interjection in certain expressions (the losh preserve me) implying surprise or deprecation, said by Century Dictionary to be "A distortion of Lord." "
> © 2001-2018 Douglas Harper. All rights reserved.


https://www.etymonline.com/word/gosh


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 31, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> It was a joke. I'm pretty sure that, no matter how much I might promote it, "blimey" is not really going to catch on. (But maybe there's hope for "by Jingo".)
> 
> Also, it is news to me that Jesus was teaching against interjections (so long as they are neither expressly positive or negative, apparently).


Sorry; missed that. I don't even like joking around with these things as we are touching upon the name of God. On your point, many minced oaths have variations that I would think that scripture could be applied to, but maybe other scriptures would come to bear more obviously. I don't have time to pursue it and I'm not immediately finding support for such a line.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2018)

Ben Zartman said:


> Eventually I hope to leave those behind in favor of a raised eyebrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ZackF (Mar 31, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> It may sound weird, but I don't really use them at all. I might say "wow" or "for real".



At least you don’t say ‘for reals’


----------



## Cymro (Mar 31, 2018)

Another cat, my josh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 31, 2018)

After further studying this, I am more solidified in believing religious minces are just variations of God's name and holy things, with the same intended use, and that the Bible and the Shorter Catechism would have us not use them in an unholy way. Pass the tomato, and pass the tomater, clearly mean the same thing. "The third commandment requireth the *holy and reverent* use of God's *Name, titles, attributes, ordinances, words and works*" [_The Westminister Shorter Catechism_].

I would also add that calling our Lord Jesus "geeze", and our heavenly Father "gosh", is using the solemn and sacred names of God in a mocking and irreverent manner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 31, 2018)

The question needs to be restated as "Should we say ...?" We all break the 3rd commandment in various ways and need to work on mortifying our sins in this respect. If we have attained such a degree of sanctification as to stop using the abovementioned phrase, that is a cause for thankfulness and a spur to greater watchfulness, not of self-congratulation on account of abstaining from one particular sin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 31, 2018)

Cymro said:


> Another cat


Yes, cats are a purrrfect companion. I guess you have heard the saying "cats are like chips. You cannot have only one"

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Jack K (Mar 31, 2018)

I don't use minced oaths. Nor do I get too bothered by believers who haven't thought it through and do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KMK (Apr 1, 2018)

I do not. But I sometimes say “Wow”.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dtaylor3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> It seems that saying "o my gosh" is a very common expression used in the church. To me, it seems too close to blasphemy. Almost like "just change the last letter of God to make it sound a little different, then you can use it in any unholy way you want." As well, I don't really see the point in always using reactional statements. I admire people more it seems when they can keep calm and quiet under any circumstances, and don't feel the need to blurt something out. Is this rational thinking?
> 
> I ask because our two year old son heard it last night and he's been saying it today.



I think it is a matter of personal conviction. I understand the originality of the word was slang for God but that is not what the word means today. It is a term of surprise. Nor do I think people who use it consider it taking the Lord's name in vain. However, those who directly say God in this term know they are using that name in such a way.

My question to those that are hard on this line, do you ever say oh my word, or oh my goodness or anything like that? It is such a slippery slope to get started on this train.

Now, I don't personally have a position on the word gosh. I've been on both sides and have not come with a clear answer for myself.


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Apr 1, 2018)

Jack K said:


> I don't use minced oaths. Nor do I get too bothered by believers who haven't thought it through and do.



I suspect that many believers who use these interjections have not thought through the connection between phrases like "oh my gosh" or "ge*z" and God's name. Even if they have, eradicating bad patterns of speech can take time - this doesn't always happen overnight. 

So, I hope those of you who have made the connection won't be too harsh on fellow believers who use these phrases out of ignorance!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Gforce9 (Apr 1, 2018)

dtaylor3 said:


> I think it is a matter of personal conviction. I understand the originality of the word was slang for God but that is not what the word means today. It is a term of surprise. Nor do I think people who use it consider it taking the Lord's name in vain. However, those who directly say God in this term know they are using that name in such a way.
> 
> My question to those that are hard on this line, do you ever say oh my word, or oh my goodness or anything like that? It is such a slippery slope to get started on this train.
> 
> Now, I don't personally have a position on the word gosh. I've been on both sides and have not come with a clear answer for myself.



Whatever one thinks it might be, it fits the definition of "minced oath"......what is one trying to say when they utter "oh my golly", if not a "polite" way of using God's name irreverantly? Others have given various links above. I am guilty of all kinds of "filthy language from your lips", but don't base truth upon my own experience or behavior. I think the key is to continually know what is right and to strive for it......


----------



## Edward (Apr 1, 2018)

dtaylor3 said:


> My question to those that are hard on this line, do you ever say oh my word, or oh my goodness or anything like that?



No.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Apr 1, 2018)

dtaylor3 said:


> I think it is a matter of personal conviction. I understand the originality of the word was slang for God but that is not what the word means today. It is a term of surprise. Nor do I think people who use it consider it taking the Lord's name in vain. However, those who directly say God in this term know they are using that name in such a way.
> 
> My question to those that are hard on this line, do you ever say oh my word, or oh my goodness or anything like that? It is such a slippery slope to get started on this train.
> 
> Now, I don't personally have a position on the word gosh. I've been on both sides and have not come with a clear answer for myself.



No, I don’t use any of those expressions. I’d say nothing or that it surprises me, if it did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack K (Apr 1, 2018)

dtaylor3 said:


> My question to those that are hard on this line, do you ever say oh my word, or oh my goodness or anything like that? It is such a slippery slope to get started on this train.



I say "yikes!" sometimes. I'm not aware of any word-origin connections it may have to God's name (though someone, somewhere has probably found a way to make such a connection). I also say "arrgh," "aach," "wow!" and "ow!"

I'm thankful I was brought up to avoid minced oaths, making it easy for me. I don't really get annoyed at believers who do use them, since they may have been raised differently. And surely those fellow believers are far ahead of me in some other matters of holy living.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Apr 1, 2018)

Jack K said:


> I say "yikes!" sometimes. I'm not aware of any word-origin connections it may have to God's name (though someone, somewhere has probably found a way to make such a connection). I also say "arrgh," "aach," "wow!" and "ow!"
> 
> I'm thankful I was brought up to avoid minced oaths, making it easy for me. I don't really get annoyed at believers who do use them, since they may have been raised differently. And surely those fellow believers are far ahead of me in some other matters of holy living.



Yeah, it’s like “yipes.” Seems innocuous. I’d encourage anyone using words to learn what they mean and how they’ve been used and then speak charitably, seasonably, and graciously, according to their several relations and place and calling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack K (Apr 1, 2018)

Ryan J. Ross said:


> according to their several relations and place and calling.



I find that "ow!" and "oops!" increasingly fit my place and calling as my body gets older and frail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 2, 2018)

KMK said:


> I sometimes say “Wow”.


You do know, of course, that “wow” is derived from the Old English, “wowan,” which, in turn, stems from the Latin, “wosare,” which emerged from the Greek, “φύρςω,” meaning “to mix or mingle.” This, as we all know, was an idiomatic expression employed in the debates in the Council of Chalcedon. Thus, it, too, is to be avoided.

-

-

-

-

- Isn’t this April Fool’s Day? (just for the record, no, it is now Monday - and has been for several minutes!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 2, 2018)

I think mums the word....I think.....of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Cedarbay (Apr 2, 2018)

I am learning much from this thread. Just when I thought I had conquered most of the mincing still left in my vocabulary, a couple of words/phrases have come up here that I must consider. I may just walk around with tape over my mouth for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldCourse said:


> As a minced oath moves further from its original form both etymologically and historically, it loses the conscious connection to the original oath that make it sinful. It still is quite obvious what "Oh my gosh" is meant to replace. Others that are further removed I'm less inclined to fault.



I think you are correct. At some point, sometimes, a phrase that was originally a minced oath or a veiled reference to God's name may acquire such a different connotation that the original use no longer applies.

For example, I have no problem casually saying "goodbye." I don't consider it to be a flippant use of God's name today, even though at one time it was a contraction of the phrase "God be with ye."

But I think "Oh my gosh" is still recognizable as a variation of an improper use of God's name.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Apr 2, 2018)

Jack K said:


> I think you are correct. At some point, sometimes, a phrase that was originally a minced oath or a veiled reference to God's name may acquire such a different connotation that the original use no longer applies.
> 
> For example, I have no problem saying "goodbye." I don't consider it to be a flippant use of God's name today, even though at one time it was a contraction of the phrase "God be with ye."
> 
> But I think "Oh my gosh" is still recognizable as a variation of an improper use of God's name.



I’m more inclined to use “goodbye, if that history is accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 2, 2018)

dtaylor3 said:


> My question to those that are hard on this line, do you ever say oh my word, or oh my goodness or anything like that? It is such a slippery slope to get started on this train.



If I ever do, it is a sin that I need to confess and forsake. I don't believe it is right to have lustful thoughts, but I do not excuse my sin whenever I indulge in any. The same thing applies to breaches of the third commandment. As it happens, I have not used a minced oath for many years but that is not a cause for self-congratulation.


----------



## Edward (Apr 2, 2018)

Jack K said:


> I say "yikes!" sometimes.



I'm showing my age here. I looked up 'yikes' and it had a slang meaning of which I was not aware, and to which I won't link here. 

Until this morning, I thought it was purely a harmless phrase. 

But, otherwise, a harmless expletive.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 3, 2018)

In terms of a general godly attitute to the law of God, I have found the commentary on the Westminster Larger Catechism by J Vos to be of tremendous spiritual edification and instruction. The WLC is particularly helpful on the law of God and this commentary gives much insight. Of course it does not cover all moral issues, including the one discussed on this thread, but it is helpful in helping one develop an attitude to the law of God that helps one think what is the godly approach to this situation before me. https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-westminster-larger-catechism-vos.html


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 3, 2018)

Edward said:


> I'm showing my age here. I looked up 'yikes' and it had a slang meaning of which I was not aware, and to which I won't link here.
> 
> Until this morning, I thought it was purely a harmless phrase.
> 
> But, otherwise, a harmless expletive.



Seems harmless to me. "Yikes might derive from fox hunting. There is an older word, yoicks, dating from the mid-18th century, which was used to encourage the hounds to go after the [poor old] fox. By the mid-19th century, it was being used as an exclamation of general excitement."


----------



## Edward (Apr 3, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> Seems harmless to me.



You must have missed the one describing the dance.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 3, 2018)

Edward said:


> You must have missed the one describing the dance.



I looked it up on a few links and all of them only talked about fox hunts. You sure you put in "yikes"?


----------



## Edward (Apr 3, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> You sure you put in "yikes"?



Are you sure you consulted the Urban Dictionary? Do you have safe search turned on?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 3, 2018)

I usually just say, "Shoot!" or, "Shoot fire!" It's a Southern thing. The origin may be less than noble, but it's not blasphemous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray (Apr 3, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> I usually just say, "Shoot!" or, "Shoot fire!" It's a Southern thing. The origin may be less than noble, but it's not blasphemous.


If I make a mistake or forget something I say Oh Sh*t, but the Dutch don’t mind. Often heard a few them say it, most don’t think it’s a bad word. But some of my non believer and legalistic friends do


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 4, 2018)

kainos01 said:


> You do know, of course, that “wow” is derived from the Old English, “wowan,” which, in turn, stems from the Latin, “wosare,” which emerged from the Greek, “φύρςω,” meaning “to mix or mingle.” This, as we all know, was an idiomatic expression employed in the debates in the Council of Chalcedon. Thus, it, too, is to be avoided.



Wow, I will never say Wow again. 

I don't expect people to intuit much from my silence, and so in conversation I say, I'm afraid, a lot of meaningless things that when analysed, are not worth graving on stones. Given how few things do get graven on stones, I've come to think that the sort of meaningless things we utter to reassure people of sympathetic listening are one of the really valuable things to do with words. I'm afraid I say 'Oh my goodness' in that context, not meaning mine or anybody's in particular ... I can work on it, but probably not at the cost of appearing either extremely morose or extremely significant or extremely well supplied with more appropriate verbiage ...

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 4, 2018)

Many cuss words are largely culturally. Our tribe shouts "Earthworm" because it is a symbol of death (they eat you in death) or Geen (the river spirit). A tribe in a different river valley would shout the word for magic flute (because flutes were used in animistic worship). And every culture has various words for defecation, urination, and sex (the term kids use, a normal term, a polite term, a funny term, a medical term, and a harsh term). It is all largely arbitrary and not a matter of morality except the Lord's name in vain or clear sexual insults or terms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 5, 2018)

All of this reminds me of an experiment a couple of friends and I did in high school back in the 70s. We had just been lectured by our shop teacher on the foolishness of vulgarities, how they make you look bad, and are uncreative.

So we were trying to figure out a better expletive. One of my buddies said, "Mustard."

And that was it. We always said "mustard" with sharp emphasis if something went wrong. We'd use the term softly in describing something interesting or cool. And so forth. It caught on and pretty soon the whole school was using it.

10 years later, I was asked to come judge some debates at the old school. I was standing in the hallways watching the kids go between classes when I heard the phrase "Oh Mustard!" coming from some tough looking kid. I asked the teacher I was with, "they still use that phrase?" He said he didn't know where it came from, but yes, it was common.

Of course, this was pre-social media, so it has probably died out now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 5, 2018)

VictorBravo said:


> All of this reminds me of an experiment a couple of friends and I did in high school back in the 70s. We had just been lectured by our shop teacher on the foolishness of vulgarities, how they make you look bad, and are uncreative.
> 
> So we were trying to figure out a better expletive. One of my buddies said, "Mustard."
> 
> ...



Relishing in the past.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2018)

VictorBravo said:


> 10 years later



Glad you were able to ketchup with the past.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 5, 2018)

I have taken up using a word I made up, _Wiffenpoofle!_ (whiff-en-poo-full), for most expressions of annoyance and frustration. Get behind it, use it often, and perhaps I will be granted a citation in some dictionary someday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 5, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I have taken up using a word I made up, _Wiffenpoofle!_ (whiff-en-poo-full), for most expressions of annoyance and frustration. Get behind it, use it often, and perhaps I will be granted a citation in some dictionary someday.



it's a funny word but hard to say lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cedarbay (Apr 5, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> it's a funny word but hard to say lol


I can't decide whether to put an accent on the whiff or the poo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 6, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> I can't decide whether to put an accent on the whiff or the poo.


Emphasis on "Wiff"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh goody. After being deprived of 'wow' and 'oh my g-------', 'Mustard' and 'Wiffenpoofle' will come in especially handy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 6, 2018)

a mere housewife said:


> Oh goody.


Watch it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't know...I'm not sure that "wiffenpoofle" cuts the mustard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cymro (Apr 6, 2018)

Never used any, so does that qualify for sainthood? But I did pick up an expression in the Isle of Lewis these many years. Whatever the topic of conversation, whether you disagree or agree, or to keep in step with debate, one says with gravity,”uh huh,” and lifting the last syllable a little higher! 
I foolishly sliced my thumb a fortnight ago, and looking at the flow of blood, out came “uh huh”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## scottmaciver (Apr 6, 2018)

Cymro said:


> Never used any, so does that qualify for sainthood? But I did pick up an expression in the Isle of Lewis these many years. Whatever the topic of conversation, whether you disagree or agree, or to keep in step with debate, one says with gravity,”uh huh,” and lifting the last syllable a little higher!
> I foolishly sliced my thumb a fortnight ago, and looking at the flow of blood, out came “uh huh”.


Glad to see we've taught you something after all these years Jeff!


----------



## Cymro (Apr 6, 2018)

Whiff en poo full, could be adopted by the dog owners association when out with their dogs, fame at last Patrick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 6, 2018)

When I was little my father, knowing my love for the TV cartoon Popeye, would imitate the voice and say, "Garsh Jim." I've probably said Oh my gosh, Oh my goodness, and far worse, but it is not a habit, since I cannot recall using those in years.
There is a lady in her late 70s from my congregation who will interject 'freaking' to describe some annoyance. I don't think she realizes where that is coming from. ( Moderators, if this is offensive to anyone please remove it)
Before I came to know the Lord I was an early 20s ironworker on a job with a young man who pastored a Pentecostal church. I was in the habit of frequently taking the Lord's name in vain. As he and I worked together every time I did that he said, "Call someone you know !"
I finally asked him what he meant and he explained that he found it offensive and that I was committing a sin, that whether I believed it or not, I'd have to answer for.
I stopped saying the Lord's name in vain.
I'm pushing 70 now and the radical change in language allowed in 'polite society' is remarkable. The media is largely responsible, and it is a pity. There were many things wrong with the 1950s but there were many things that were preferable.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Apr 6, 2018)

Fiddle sticks?


----------



## Cedarbay (Apr 6, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I have taken up using a word I made up, _Wiffenpoofle!_ (whiff-en-poo-full), for most expressions of annoyance and frustration. Get behind it, use it often, and perhaps I will be granted a citation in some dictionary someday.


I am passing this along to the young grand kids and will let you know what they think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 6, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Fiddle sticks



My dear brother,

I am shocked that you, of all people, would speak in such a manner!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BGF (Apr 6, 2018)

I had a co-worker used to exclaim, "cheese and crackers!". It goes well with mustard. Especially spicy brown mustard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BGF (Apr 6, 2018)

I've been known to exclaim "Fahrvergnügen!" in lieu of certain expletives.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 6, 2018)

BGF said:


> "Fahrvergnügen!"



Depends on the car!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 6, 2018)

kainos01 said:


> Watch it...



Don't worry, I researched the origins of the phrase carefully before deploying it here! It first appeared in the works of Xenophon -- when after a long journey the ten thousand at last sight their stash of gumdrops ... in the seepage of time it came to be associated with housewives and shoes. It has NEVER been employed colloquially in church council debates. (Though I can't imagine why not.)


----------

